# Curtis Snowplows



## alwaysgreen (Nov 28, 2002)

Has anyone used a Curtis plow manufactured by the Curtis Tractor Cab Company ?
A dealer in my area sent me flyer and the price looks real good,just want some feedback.
Don't want to find myself out in the snow with a peice of crap!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Havent seen too many of there plows in use but i know they are a dependable company from the tractor cabs that they produce.


Jay


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

A quick search, using the search function came up with:

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?...id=37738&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

Rick


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I have one. It is the 7 ½ ft model. I run it on a 2000 F250 for residential accounts (I know... the 250 can and probably should have a bigger plow, but this works well for me). I have had it 2+ years now. And while they were pretty quiet snow years, It has treated me well. Let me kow if you have any specific questions and I'll see if I can answer them for you.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ALWAYS.......My bud has a 8 ft curtiss on his Dodge
2500. Bought used 2 yrs ago. He reports it works
fine and has had no problems......He uses it to plow
out his rental properties only.........He does love my
Ultramount tho....How easy it hooks up ! Especially
when he gets hung up in a bank and needs a yank
or a cup o' coffee! Just make sure you have a dealer
close to you..just in case ya need spare parts !
..................geo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I think the only downfall to the Curtis is the lack of a dealer network. Once that grows, they will be all set. They make a very strong plow. I personally watched the hook up process, and it is (was) very simple. This was 2 years ago, and I know they have even made improvements since then.

I recently saw one at a local Chevy dealer in North NJ. That was the first time I ever saw a non Western or Meyer plow at a dealer.

~Chuck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've seen the Curtis plow set up at a local fair. I thought it looked like a pretty good unit. Not as good as my Fisher, of course, though .

Can't remember how it hooked up, exactly, but seems that it was pretty easy.


----------



## Icefisher (Nov 5, 2002)

Just bought a Curtis snow-pro 2000 7.5 used. I needed 
an Undercarrage kit for my truck Curtis (mfg) was out of the 
mount that I needed.Gave me phone #'s of dealers who may have what I was looking for, since dealer support is bad here in Pittsburgh.There is two dealers within 45 min of me but dont stock many parts (unknown to me at the time)they also Faxed 
me the blueprints for the mounting kit cuz I told them that I'm 
a welder but the shop (railcar)I work at relly isnt set up to fab the 
mount (18 pages of prints) found the mount in Mich and on the way now. The guy at Curtis really bent over backwards for me
hope that rubs off on the two dealers in my area.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Had an 8` Curtis for 2 years and it`s reliable under severe work. Draw-back has been I forget to plug the holes in A frame while storing and the damned mice get in there and chew harness. The motor aslembly removes fairly easy to service.


----------



## alwaysgreen (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks..............
Dealer is not a problem a Truck spring and welding shop I do business with just became a Dealer, they always treat me well on other work .
Just sent off a fax to them for a quote on a 9' for my F450
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mel B (Dec 11, 2017)

Where in Michigan did you find parts. I'm in West Michigan and no dealers here


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Post is from 2002 sorry


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Call Curtis, maby they can assist you.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the parts are hard to come by sold mine in 2009 bought a western


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What are you looking for?


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

I just converted two of mine. I took the lift piston out and swapped it with a Meyers e 60 and that's all folks no more finding parts or custom hoses


----------

